# i would like to share this



## mtnman (Nov 29, 2007)

i am a member of another fishing web site and one day a while back my daughter ask me why i fished so much and i just couldnt find the right words to explain it,so i asked the guys from that site to help me answer her question. one guy wrote this and i thought it was a spectactular answer.
You want to know what it is... that makes me get up(without hitting the snooze)on a day off earlier than I would for a work day? or Its that uncertainty with every cast, "Is that next tug going to be a fish of a life time" Its that predator vs. prey instinct that lives in all of us, the ability to trick that fish into biting, overcoming the battle and the satisfaction of victory. Its being out in nature, sitting back taking in all the sights, sounds and smells that remind us of past great days of fishing or an early childhood memory. Witnessing things you dont get to see other than on TV, the Bald Eagle swooping down and taking a fish, the Browns and Steelhead battle over a nice spawning spot, the deer sneaking down to the edge of the water for a drink. Its getting out there and spending time with the people that mean the most to you. Sharing your passion for fishing, with someone that has limited experience or has never fished at all.
i hope you enjoyed this as much as i did. i even want to have a shirt made up with this on it.


----------



## pbw (Nov 29, 2007)

so true.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 29, 2007)

very cool, a little long for a shirt but cool none the less


----------



## shizzy (Nov 29, 2007)

Very well said. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## little anth (Nov 30, 2007)

i like that


----------



## little anth (Nov 30, 2007)

i like the part of instinct never thought about that also i dident see to just chill out and relax on there thats another good one


----------

